# Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Fully Automated Aquarium LED, Controller, 48 Inch



## Astrofish (Jun 25, 2014)

I was thinking of converting to Led from a power compact 70 gal medium light requirements. Is the Finnex CSA approved for Canada if not what other LED would you recommend 

Daniel


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know if it is approved for canada or not but I ordered it on amazon and I'm currently using it in my tank that I'm dry starting. Awesome led light! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Finnex is not available in Canada thru any retailer. I was also interested in the light but Finnex replied back to me that "our products were originally certified for the Asian and European markets. It was brought to our attention later on that we needed a Canadian certification too. It's simply not cost effective for your market anymore". It is $300+taxes if you order thru Amazon.ca
As an alternate I went with the Fluval Aquasky LED 48", it is 35 watts and comes with a remote. Very nice light and comes with a 3 yrs warranty. Picked up from Roger's Aquatics on boxing day.

Cheers
Rajesh


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

You can order off amazon.com pay for import fees and its cheaper than on the Canadian amazon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dunderbear- I tried that and when you put shipping to Canada, it says restricted item cannot be shipped to country


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Then you can ship it across the border to Blaine probably if u get a PO box.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Does anyone know why finnex isn't in Canada?


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes cause they screwed up something with their permits so they aren't allowed to sell here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

How does the current satellite led+ compare with the finnex planted+ and fluval aquasky?


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> Yes cause they screwed up something with their permits so they aren't allowed to sell here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really?

Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Fully Automated Aquarium LED, Controller, 48 Inch: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Price and feature comparison

Finnex 24/7 - $ 304.58 + taxes + shipping for 48" from Amazon.ca or get it shipped across the border from Amazon.com...bit cheaper.

Fluval Aquasky - $209 - $25 free coupon on the box = $184 + taxes only for 48", 35 W with full remote ( bought on boxing day for $148.00 (taxes included), 3 yrs Fluval warranty. Try Rogers Aquatic , Pet Culture or Aquarium West. Ask them about the $25 coupon. I am very satisfied with this light , very bright, beautiful colors, its worth it though its just been about a month I am using it.

current satellite led+ - $188.95 + taxes , 1 yr warranty, 30W, read reviews about returns.

Hope this helps


----------



## tysonjames (Sep 7, 2019)

Astrofish said:


> I was thinking of converting to Led from a power compact 70 gal medium light requirements. Is the Finnex CSA approved for Canada if not what other LED would you recommend
> 
> Daniel


Well if its the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 you're talking about, I would say just go for it because I don't think there's any other better LED with the features like it has. If it's not available there try importing it.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

tysonjames said:


> Well if its the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 you're talking about, I would say just go for it because I don't think there's any other better LED with the features like it has. If it's not available there try importing it.


This thread is from 3-4 years ago, I'm sure the OP has found a suitable led by now.


----------

